# Sigma Firmware Updates Resolve Metering Issue with 1D X Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

```
From Sigma:</p>
<p>Thank you for purchasing and using our products.</p>
<p>We would like to announce the availability of new firmware and support for the applicable lenses regarding the phenomenon that exposure of the image may not be accurate, which was announced on May 27th, 2016. This happens when some SIGMA interchangeable lenses for CANON are used on Canon EOS 1DX Mark II.</p>
<p>If you own the following applicable products, please refer to the information below and update the lens firmware accordingly.</p>
<p><b>Benefit of this firmware update</b>

The lens firmware update corrects the phenomenon of some underexposure when the lenses listed below are used and either “Evaluative Metering” or “Center-weighted Average Metering” is selected in Metering Mode of the camera.</p>
<p><b>Applicable products</b>

SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art – Canon mount

SIGMA 35mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art – Canon mount

SIGMA 85mm F1.4 EX DG HSM – Canon mount</p>
<p>For customers who own the applicable products listed above, the lens firmware update will be provided free of charge. Please contact your nearest authorized subsidiary/distributors of SIGMA.</p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, and either the SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art Canon or the SIGMA 35mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art Canon, please update the lens firmware using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p>We appreciate your continued support for our company and products.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> From Sigma:</p>
> <p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, and either the SIGMA 20mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art Canon or the SIGMA 35mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art Canon, please update the lens firmware using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
> <p>We appreciate your continued support for our company and products.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



Continued support - need to buy another accessory to use the lens. Argh!!


----------



## anchorage (Jun 24, 2016)

I hope Zeiss will release a similar fix for their Otus 55mm soon. With that lens on the 1DX Mark II images also come out severely underexposed.


----------



## monsieur_elegante (Jun 24, 2016)

RGF said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > From Sigma:</p>
> ...



To be fair, they're also providing the update free of charge through "your nearest authorized subsidiary/distributors of SIGMA."


----------



## GuyF (Jun 25, 2016)

Have already contacted Sigma UK to get my 85mm sent in for updating. Pity it's that lens that can't be sorted via the docking station. You just know the day it comes back they'll announce the Art version.


----------

